# U1000 & u1001 cades



## Ercan (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi i just got a 2003 Nissan sentra gxe it has ses light on i connected my obd2 scanner and it came up with u1001 and u1000 codes.does anybody know what they mean and how can i fix it myself?


----------

